# ANbindung von WAGO 750-841 an WinCC



## Ankou (4 Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Mir stellt sich momentan die Aufgabe, Prozessdaten von einem kleinen WAGO Aufbau in WinCC darzustellen.

Nun habe ich im Netz bereits die Anleitung von WAGO für die Anbindung des 750-842 Controllers über OPC gefunden.

Nun meine Frage als Unwissender: Lässt sich der 750-841 Koppler ebenso wie der 750-842 über OPC in WinCC anbinden oder versuche ich hier "ein rundes Schwein in ein eckiges Loch" zu stecken?
Falls es tatsächlich nicht gleich funktioniert, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Mfg, 
Stefan

edit: ich hoffe, dieses Thema ist im HMI Unterforum richtig. Wenn nicht, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und verschieben in das "Sonstige Steuerungen"-Unterforum.


----------



## gravieren (4 Juni 2007)

Hi



> versuche ich hier "ein rundes Schwein in ein eckiges Loch" zu stecken?


Äh, das ich einen Bauch habe und noch dürch die Türe passe DARF NICHT gegen mich verwandt werden.


Dagegen in die Ecke eines Runden Raums zu Sche...   ist eine Kunst


----------



## Ankou (4 Juni 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Äh, das ich einen Bauch habe und noch dürch die Türe passe DARF NICHT gegen mich verwandt werden.
> ...


 
  Das Zitat aus Apollo 13 erschien mir dennoch irgendwie passend :-D


----------



## gravieren (4 Juni 2007)

Äh Sorry


Zur Frage:   Anbindung über TCp und/oder Modbus möglich.


Lade dir die Bespiele runter. 

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nmws0__d.htm

Aufruf und Suchen WinCC   2 Beispiele  !


Ändere das Target, auf 750-841, sollte ohne Probs laufen  ;


Für Feedbacks sind wird offen.

(Für einen "Danke-Button" auch)
(Ups, erwische mich wieder beim Betteln)


----------



## Ankou (5 Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!

Genau dieses Dokument hatte ich bereits im Netz gefunden, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob man die Anleitung auch für den 750-841 nutzen kann.

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass der 750-841 nur über TCP oder Modbus angebunden werden kann? Wie sieht es über OPC aus? Oder sollten wiederum beide funktionieren?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Rayk (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem der Kopplung 750-841 mit WINCC flexible. Habe es mit dem OPC-server von Wago per Modbus gelöst. Die  bestimmung der Modbusadressen ist ein wenig verwirrend  (siehe Handbuch 750-841).
gruß
Rayk


----------



## Ankou (5 Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank, hat funktioniert


----------

